# Cost of 2 bedroom flat in regional Victoria



## Normalee (Jul 9, 2017)

Can anyone advise the cost of a two bed roomed apartment or house in regional Victoria - preferably in Geelong. 

Do you get a free allocation of water per residence - we get about 2000 litre free a month in our home country.


----------

